# Horse show question (maybe etiquette)



## Simonismyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

I teach horseback riding lessons and we show a few times a year at the local shows, saddleclubs, 4h etc and I am very proud of my kids! I do not yell out to them when they are showing and don't embarrass or make them cry either during schooling or showing, like I see a lot of other trainers doing. During schooling I call them over to me and talk to them if they need instruction and then they go on again. I also do not stand in the middle of the ring during schooling (and it irritates me to no end the instructors that are "in the way" while schooling. The ring is crowded with horses and then there are all these people in the way and kids are trying to jump and the instructors seem to be right in front of the jump you want your kid to jump, even after calling it!:-x sorry, I digress)

I tell my kids that by the time they are ready to show, they are the one doing the riding, making the decisions, checking their diagonals etc etc. that they are in charge of themselves! I am right at the fence watching and the only thing that I will do is if they look at me I will have a thumbs up or thumbs down depending on whether they are doing something wrong and need to check, but I will have a big smile on my face for encouragement. 

But since I am around other instructors/trainers I hear all kinds of things that they yell at their kids for and I get a little "confused". And herein lies one of my questions!

at the last show we were at, one of the trainers was yelling at one of her riders because she had crossed across the ring (to get out of the way of a jumble) on an end... I always tell my kids if there is a crowd, cut across, but be sure you look your best because you will be noticed. This other instructor hollered to her kid, "I don't ever want to see you do that again" as if this was some terrible thing.. is this a terrible thing????? I cannot remember if we placed first in that class or a different one, but we did place well that particular day so it is possible which only made her comment more confusing to me. I thought her kid looked confident cutting across (and that she needed to)

second: I have heard instructors grumbling in a nasty tone about "hogging the rail"... aren't the riders supposed to be on the rail?? and if they don't like a "hog" to be there, isn't that just because they want their rider there instead? should we move away from the rail?

am I doing things right? do I need to make changes? thanks so much for your thoughts...


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Our experience with showing is limited...but up here at least, if a coach talks to a rider during the judging period, the rider is disqualified.

Coaches will still stand intently at the side of the ring and make all sorts of angst ridden gestures and such, but are all silent.  That's the way it should be IMHO - it's time to show off what you should already know, not get more coaching - the time for that has passed by the time you're in the show ring.

As for the riders, yes...their responsibility to figure out how and where they should be. Safety comes first, I agree - but unless there's way too many riders in a class for the size of the ring, there's all sorts of lines that can be used - they need not all be on the rail.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ideally, everyone should be on the rail, not too close on anyone's rump and everyone's speed should be rated so that no one needs to circle or cross the arena for space. Real world is, they frequently are riding 3 and 4 deep and if your rider isn't off the rail and to the inside, they'll get buried in the crush. They bunch up 25 in one end and dead empty at the other end/or side of the arena. So, my answer is, ride the rail when it's clear, move to the inside when the rider's start to bunch and cross the arena if you need to. That takes time and "ring savvy" to constantly be on watch for upcoming logjams and positioning yourself to avoid being buried in them. 

Rail hog? That's in the eye of the beholder. If I'm motoring along on the rail, at a good pace and my horse is calm and quiet, I will not move off the rail for someone who's going faster. They can pull out and pass, just like when they're driving. I WILL give the rail to someone who is having control problems with their horse. If they're coming up behind and call, "RAIL", I'll pull to the inside and let them go by. Most of the time though, it's the rider who is coming up on the other rider(s) responsibility to negotiate around them if he/she needs to pass. 

You can't show effectively if you haven't developed ring strategies for when there's a bunch up, or logjam is what I call them, and you can't let yourself get buried and think you're going to place really well in a large class. But that all takes time and practice to develop.

Ref: rail coaching : If it's a local schooling show, I don't mind a little coaching when your rider comes past you at the rail but yelling at the rider from across the arena is a pet peeve of mine. I will even make snide comments to the trainer if they yell across or if they're coaching at an upper level show. My feeling is, if you're good enough to show A and above, you should not need constant coaching once you're in the ring.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Any coaching that is done from the sidelines should be discrete. xD If the judge doesn't notice--such as a comment made while passing your trainer--then cool. But shouting across the ring is, in my opinion, inappropriate and unnecessary. As was said above--this is a show, not another lesson.

As far as cutting across the ring: something more discrete like a circle is preferred, but I don't see anything wrong with it.

What kinds of shows were these where you saw these behaviors?


----------



## Simonismyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

we are in atlanta area. most (but not all) of the shows we go to are at the Olympic Horse Park in Conyers, GA which is a very large venue but any organization can rent them out, 4h, saddle clubs or just local show companies. The rings are nice and large etc. Competition seems to really bring out rudeness and it seems inconsiderate actions are prevalent among the trainers (which to me takes some of the fun out of it) and some of the actions of the trainers make me wonder, so I am glad to have your feedback. Classes many times are quite large here too. When I first let some of my students start showing a couple years ago, I was shocked at the shouting out to their students and actual instructions or corrections being called out! (even to change diagonals!) I showed a lot when I was younger and we NEVER did any of that but I am originally from Florida and thought maybe that is a regional difference (?) Once you were in the ring, you were on your own! and as dreamcatcher and oshawapilot said above, I agree, if you are good enough to be in the ring, it is not time for
coaching! to me that is what your lesson time is for. I view the show as a type of recital, like you would for piano or dance! you practice, then you perform...

thanks for your thoughts on the rail question. it makes be feel better- I didn’t think we were doing anything wrong but the venom made me doubt myself! now I feel a bit more confident about our direction! thanks. I welcome any other thoughts!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was in a w. pleasure class at the lope when about 6 faster moving horses crowded me into the approaching corner. I stopped my mare, waited for an opening and like a champ she struck out on the correct lead from walk to lope. I could feel the judges eyes on me. Had we blown the class? No, we took second. The horse that won was better but I was not condemned for being mindful of safety.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This sort of behavior isn't confined to the US - there's been a lot of controversy about it in the UK too - especially bad mannered parents
Really a child should be prepared about the rights and wrongs of etiquette before they go into the ring and any interference from coaches or parents shouldn't be allowed because its an unfair advantage and a lot of good judges will frown on it so will do the competitor no favours in the end


----------

